# Кнопочный аккордеон Weltmeister



## ivankarpovich (11 Ноя 2015)

Прислали товарищу новый инструмент, он открыл и принёс мне. Я был удивлён, т.к. расположение в правой клавиатуре совершенно другое. Да и мне такого встречать не приходилось. Что это ?


----------



## vev (11 Ноя 2015)

А разве это не С-гриф?


----------



## ivankarpovich (11 Ноя 2015)

А как его переделать?


----------



## vev (11 Ноя 2015)

ivankarpovich писал:


> А как его переделать?


Да как бы это полегче сказать?...
Овчинка выделки не стоит. Геморроя будет много, а толку никакого. Ради дешевого ученического Вельта думаю это будет нерентабельно


----------



## ivankarpovich (11 Ноя 2015)

И я того же мнения,а товарищ расстроился и что теперь с ним делать не знает.Инструмент новый, в упаковке


----------



## vev (11 Ноя 2015)

ivankarpovich писал:


> И я того же мнения,а товарищ расстроился и что теперь с ним делать не знает.Инструмент новый, в упаковке


Освоит С-гриф. Здесь такая штука мало кому приглянется ИМХО. Ну или вести переговоры с продавцом, возвращать назад


----------



## ivankarpovich (11 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> Освоит С-гриф. Здесь такая штука мало кому приглянется ИМХО. Ну или вести переговоры с продавцом, возвращать назад


Я посоветовал ему тоже самое.Повезёт инструмент назад а Питер. 
Спасибо!


----------



## ivankarpovich (6 Дек 2015)

И всё-таки инструмент переделали наши Минские мастера и всего-то за 70$


----------



## zet10 (6 Дек 2015)

Скорее всего переделали только 3 основных ряда,но там умения много не надо,уж больно шибко я сомневаюсь что за эти деньги он переделывал два вспомогательных ряда,слишком муторно это!Если же я ошибаюсь срочно делитесь телефоном этого добрейшего мастера,за такие деньги тут у нас для него вагон работы есть!повторюсь скорее всего два вспомогательных ряда так и остались смещены, я уже получал такую работу от Минских мастеров,жутко не удобно играть на такой переделке.


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Дек 2015)

Cовершенно верно, переделали 3 ряда.Но хозяин инструмента доволен, т.к. просто любитель-самоучка и ему до фонаря остальные ряды.Ну что же - флаг ему в руки


----------



## vev (18 Дек 2015)

*ivankarpovich*,
ну трехрядку то можно было бы и подешевле такого класса взять... Платить за 5 рядов  не иметь их в наличии. ..


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Дек 2015)

Да ему инструмент просто подарили, а лишние ряды, как он говорит,не нужны.


----------

